# Unprofessionalism complaint



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Meaningless scare tactic by Uber but you still have to maintain a 4.6 rating.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm not here to offend, but we all know the cardinal rule when it comes to talking politics or religion... Just don't. From a passenger's perspective, they ordered an Uber to get from point a to point b, nothing else. I'm sure the complaint stemmed from them feeling like they were captive and couldn't simply say "no thanks" and walk away from the situation. 

Take care and all the best.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Never talk religion, sex and politics during a ride. If my driver tried to preach me, I'd be irritated too. Not everyone is going to be interested, nor agree with your views in those sensitive topics.

As far as whether it would affect your account or not is concerned, that depends on the frequency. If enough riders low rate you, it would obviously bring down your overall rating to deactivation levels. If someone writes a sob enough email to support, it might mean immediate deactivation.

Bottom line, keep it professional. Point A to B. Period.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Why would you be talking about any "religion" at all? You'd be 1 starred by me as well. I find all religious anything offensive....lots of people do. Might as well talk about Trump.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

daave1 said:


> I'm not here to offend, but we all know the cardinal rule when it comes to talking politics or religion... Just don't. From a passenger's perspective, they ordered an Uber to get from point a to point b, nothing else. I'm sure the complaint stemmed from them feeling like they were captive and couldn't simply say "no thanks" and walk away from the situation.
> 
> Take care and all the best.





Pax Collector said:


> Never talk religion, sex and politics during a ride. If my driver tried to preach me, I'd be irritated too. Not everyone is going to be interested, nor agree with your views in those sensitive topics.
> 
> As far as whether it would affect your account or not is concerned, that depends on the frequency. If enough riders low rate you, it would obviously bring down your overall rating to deactivation levels. If someone writes a sob enough email to support, it might mean immediate deactivation.
> 
> Bottom line, keep it professional. Point A to B. Period.





Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> Why would you be talking about any "religion" at all? You'd be 1 starred by me as well. I find all religious anything offensive....lots of people do. Might as well talk about Trump.


My main goal is to convert people or at least drive them to the Temple District. I have a 4.92 rating and haven't had much iusses. I am not in their face. Complaint was from a woman from San Francisco who hated Mormon Church due to stance on homosexuality. Apparently her brother was an homosexual and AIDs victim(he had many other health problems too, not sure what actually killed him) who died around the time of California's Prop 8 passing. Witout getting more into the actual conversation she is what I would call a "one iusse voter" and was radical about that one topic and hated anything against it. It was heavily reported in the media that the Mormon Church funded Prop 8. So when she heard me suggest that she should check out the Temple District she went off. I tried to explain that Mormons have their own belief and respect others who differ in opinion but to no avail. Anyways this is the only reason I drive. It's not a business for me but a conversion tool.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I don't have a problem with any religion, but if you are going to try to get me to go to some temple, and try to discuss religion the whole time, I got an issue with that and would find it irritating as well, but I am from NY and Miami lol.

It seems like if you are driving for the only reason is to talk about mormonism, and directing people to a religious place, you are in peoples face about it


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

There are two things you said that are telling... "My main goal is to convert people" and "Mormons have their own belief and respect others who differ in opinion". That is a lesson in contradiction if I've ever heard one. 

Bottom line is, don't do it on Uber time. Respect the opinions of your passengers by not bringing up religion at all. I have to say, if I were to be talked to about Mormonism (or Catholicism, Baptist, Methodist or Pastafarianism for that matter) in an Uber, that would be an immediate one-star rating as well, and possibly a note to Uber. 

If you can't take that to heart, and want to continue proselytizing while Ubering, then nobody here can help you. Subsequent low ratings and possible deactivation will be quite possible.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


I'd 1 star you all day long. And complain. About any driver trying to proselytize. I do the same with pax who try it.

How would you like it if you got in my car and I started carrying on about how great atheism is?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I wouldnt 1 star you.



Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Sell them more on the tourism aspect.
Touring is learning.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> My main goal is to convert people or at least drive them to the Temple District. I have a 4.92 rating and haven't had much iusses. I am not in their face. Complaint was from a woman from San Francisco who hated Mormon Church due to stance on homosexuality. Apparently her brother was an homosexual and AIDs victim(he had many other health problems too, not sure what actually killed him) who died around the time of California's Prop 8 passing. Witout getting more into the actual conversation she is what I would call a "one iusse voter" and was radical about that one topic and hated anything against it. It was heavily reported in the media that the Mormon Church funded Prop 8. So when she heard me suggest that she should check out the Temple District she went off. I tried to explain that Mormons have their own belief and respect others who differ in opinion but to no avail. Anyways this is the only reason I drive. It's not a business for me but a conversion tool.


oh God I would have reported you too!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I have no problem with trying to convert people. 
The problem is you're trying to convert them to the wrong religion.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I tried to explain that Mormons have their own belief and respect others who differ in opinion but to no avail.


You kind of lose some credibility there when you preach others your religion though, doesn't it? You're basically saying "You're wrong and I'm right".

Like the saying goes, "Religion is like a penis. It's great to have it, to enjoy it, and to be proud of it. But the minute you start to wave it around in people's faces and try to shove it down their throats, there's a problem".

There's a time and place for everything but an Uber car is definitely not either of the two for religious rhetoric.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Like the saying goes, "Religion is like a penis. It's great to have it, to enjoy it, and to be proud of it. But the minute you start to wave it around in people's faces and try to shove it down their throats, there's a problem".


I'm not seeing the problem


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

daave1 said:


> There are two things you said that are telling... "My main goal is to convert people" and "Mormons have their own belief and respect others who differ in opinion". That is a lesson in contradiction if I've ever heard one.
> 
> Bottom line is, don't do it on Uber time. Respect the opinions of your passengers by not bringing up religion at all. I have to say, if I were to be talked to about Mormonism (or Catholicism, Baptist, Methodist or Pastafarianism for that matter) in an Uber, that would be an immediate one-star rating as well, and possibly a note to Uber.
> 
> If you can't take that to heart, and want to continue proselytizing while Ubering, then nobody here can help you. Subsequent low ratings and possible deactivation will be quite possible.


100% agree. When you have a captive audience you must realize the pax wants to get someplace so probably won't end the ride but all the time thinking....I can't wait to 1* this driver.

If you ask me...it's risky. No one wants to be preached to by a driver. It's exceptionally poor judgement and yes..unprofessional


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I wouldnt 1 star you.
> 
> Sell them more on the tourism aspect.
> Touring is learning.


Yeah I always try to push them towards the Temple District. It is easy to do because it's right down town. I even get them to have me change the address to there sometimes.



Pax Collector said:


> There's a time and place for everything but an Uber car is definitely not either of the two for religious rhetoric.


It's not a place for profit either.



IR12 said:


> 100% agree. When you have a captive audience you must realize the pax wants to get someplace so probably won't end the ride but all the time thinking....I can't wait to 1* this driver.
> 
> If you ask me...it's risky. No one wants to be preached to by a driver. It's exceptionally poor judgement and yes..unprofessional


Professionalism is for people who get paid. I don't make enough profit to consider myself a professional driver. This is merely a tool to convert people for me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> It's not a place for profit either.
> 
> Professionalism is for people who get paid. I don't make enough profit to consider myself a prpfessional driver. This is merely a tool to convert people for me.


Damn, you got us there.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> My main goal is to convert people or at least drive them to the Temple District. I have a 4.92 rating and haven't had much iusses. I am not in their face. Complaint was from a woman from San Francisco who hated Mormon Church due to stance on homosexuality. Apparently her brother was an homosexual and AIDs victim(he had many other health problems too, not sure what actually killed him) who died around the time of California's Prop 8 passing. Witout getting more into the actual conversation she is what I would call a "one iusse voter" and was radical about that one topic and hated anything against it. It was heavily reported in the media that the Mormon Church funded Prop 8. So when she heard me suggest that she should check out the Temple District she went off. I tried to explain that Mormons have their own belief and respect others who differ in opinion but to no avail. Anyways this is the only reason I drive. It's not a business for me but a conversion tool.


Whoa, I don't even try to evangelize in my car and I listen to Christian music. You're hardcore. I can see why you were down rated. I don't push it on anyone nor do I tell them they should check out the newly built Raleigh Cathedral. If they ask that's another story. Sorry man but if your main goal is to convert you should be out there with the elders knocking Apartment Doors A and B not driving people from point A to B.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Sorry man but if your main goal is to convert you should be out there knocking Apartment Doors A and B not driving people from point A to B.


Yep.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Whoa, I don't even try to evangelize in my car and I listen to Christian music. You're hardcore. I can see why you were down rated. I don't push it on anyone nor do I tell them they should check out the newly built Raleigh Cathedral. If they ask that's another story. Sorry man but if your main goal is to convert you should be out there with the elders knocking Apartment Doors A and B not driving people from point A to B.


In Salt Lake City the Temple District is basically the center of the downtown. So it's not hard to send them there. No different then suggesting to tourists to visit Norte Dame Cathedral in Paris. It's basically the center of the city and right next to all the important government and business buildings.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> Yeah I always try to push them towards the Temple District. It is easy to do because it's right down town. I even get them to have me change the address to there sometimes.
> 
> It's not a place for profit either.
> 
> Professionalism is for people who get paid. I don't make enough profit to consider myself a professional driver. This is merely a tool to convert people for me.


Of course you're not a professional. Most people working with the PUBLIC understand decorum. If pay doesn't meet your needs its not the pax fault you CHOOSE to drive.

If you want to know what the problem is, look in the mirror.

Perhaps you should stock up on pacifiers.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Of course you're not a professional. Most people working with the PUBLIC understand decorum. If pay doesn't meet your needs its not the pax fault you CHOOSE to drive.
> 
> If you want to know what the problem is, look in the mirror.
> 
> Perhaps you should stock up on pacifiers.


I am not blaming pax for anything. This is only like the second or third time I had a complaint against me. I was just trying to get a feel for how the Uber system works and chances of deactivation. I do offer jello, water, aux cord, Pandora, Antelope Valley tour, downtown Salt Lake City, and Mormon brochures. I do carry a child seat and Mormon coloring books. I don't have anything to give for babies though. Not sure there is much demand for pacifiers by parents, but it's something to look into. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber* or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?*


I dont understand how this would be a scare tactic.
You got a unprofessionalism complaint. 
What exactly about what Uber did scared you?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

No offence intended here, but you say you're not doing it for the money, but as a conversion tool. Have you considered that you may be taking those rides away from other drivers in your area who do need the money?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Awesome troll post. Well done!


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> No offence intended here, but you say you're not doing it for the money, but as a conversion tool. Have you considered that you may be taking those rides away from other drivers in your area who do need the money?


I could say the same about all the part timers and retirees who do this for side cash or for passing time. At least I am doing something good for the passengers, wether they know it or not.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I am not blaming pax for anything. This is only like the second or third time I had a complaint against me. I was just trying to get a feel for how the Uber system works and chances of deactivation. I do offer jello, water, aux cord, Pandora, Antelope Valley tour, downtown Salt Lake City, and Mormon brochures. I do carry a child seat and Mormon coloring books. I don't have anything to give for babies though. Not sure there is much demand for pacifiers by parents, but it's something to look into. Thanks for the suggestion.


You offer jello?


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> You offer jello?


Yes, it is a very popular Mormon treat. I keep it in trunk in Tupperware and put it in cups with plastic spoons and it is always colored green, regardless of flavor, as is the Mormon tradition. Often they will ask why I serve jello or why is it dyed green if the flavor is cherry or strawberry, etc non green fruit. Opens up a great conversation starter about Mormonism.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have no problem with trying to convert people.
> The problem is you're trying to convert them to the wrong religion.


I was raised in the Catholic church. In fact, I was being groomed and educated for priesthood when it was determined at the age of 13 or so that I was not 'suitable for Seminary; lack of faith'. That translates to 'he asks too many questions that we can't answer'.
Look at the damage that the Catholic church has done through history. Organized religion in general. Joseph Smith was mentally ill and suffered from hearing voices and seeing things. Lithium and Thorizine would have helped him. The Mormon church is one of the most restrictive and racist and sexist and exclusionary 'churches' in the world ... except Islam maybe. And if you live in Utah (Ogden especially) and you are not Mormon - you are never allowed to sit at the 'cool table'. It affects you ability to rent or buy real estate, get or keep a good job, get promotions, run for public office, etc, etc. 
I believe in a 'higher power' - give Him or Her any name you wish ... but, I have become _very _jaded toward organized religion. I see the works of that 'higher power' everywhere around me. I don't need a priest, preacher, mullah, rabbi, or grand pubah of any kind to guide me. I know the difference between right and wrong.
The small town that I live in is rife with a cult by the name of Bethel Church. Once or twice a week I get one of these clones that preach to me all the way there. I remain silent. If they get too pushy I try to convert them to MY church. It is the Church of the Open Palm. I put my hand out and ask for a tip. I ask. If they gunna pitch me, I'm gunna pitch them.
I've offended more than one - and never ever been tipped. They save all their tithing for the church. Not for humans. Even tho it is written that a ''master is obligated to care for people who serve them'' , then 'why doesn't anyone from your church tip Uber drivers.' I've gotten into some heated conversations with losers like this. You see, I was well educated in both the Catholic bible, and King James ... so for every quote they use - I can counter it.
Which - by the way is exactly what Satan does. The Great Deceiver.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If the Temple District is so great, let it speak for itself then. If a pax asks a tourism question, then feel free to tell them about it. Openly pushing it on every out of towner is going to earn you a quick trip to deactivation.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> You offer jello?


You don't?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District.


That would be a 1* from me and a "professionalism" complaint.
I'm an atheist. The last thing I want to hear, is religious propaganda. 
I don't want to be saved.
I found Jesus, and more than one.
I don't want people to pray for me.
And I want them to stay the hell away from me in general.
Keep your faith to yourself, and I won't tell you, that there's no god.



Braxton Beckette said:


> At least I am doing something good for the passengers, wether they know it or not.


And by good you mean extremely annoying.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> You offer jello?


No, prolly only kool aid.



Merc7186 said:


> If the Temple District is so great, let it speak for itself then. If a pax asks a tourism question, then feel free to tell them about it. Openly pushing it on every out of towner is going to earn you a quick trip to deactivation.


It doesn't matter to people like OP.
Wanna hear the canned and standard answer? I'll do it for her.
"It doesn't matter because God will provide. He won't let me fail. I am of the chosen people."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Braxton Beckette said:


> Yes, it is a very popular Mormon treat. I keep it in trunk in Tupperware and put it in cups with plastic spoons and it is always colored green, regardless of flavor, as is the Mormon tradition. Often they will ask why I serve jello or why is it dyed green if the flavor is cherry or strawberry, etc non green fruit. Opens up a great conversation starter about Mormonism.


Alright you got 3 mins to convert me lol



Zebonkey said:


> That would be a 1* from me and a "professionalism" complaint.
> I'm an atheist. The last thing I want to hear, is religious propaganda.
> I don't want to be saved.
> I found Jesus, and more than one.
> ...


Just thinking out loud here, what if there was pudding?


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Dude next time you need to get a female passenger you want to convert to Mormonism handout a picture of Mitt Romney he's one hot DILF


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I could say the same about all the part timers and retirees who do this for side cash or for passing time. At least I am doing something good for the passengers, wether they know it or not.


HUGE matter of opinion. it's clear by your responses that you have no intention of taking any of our advice to heart. As was said before, the troll factor is strong with this one!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have no problem with trying to convert people.
> The problem is you're trying to convert them to the wrong religion.


Then there's that.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> oh God I would have reported you too!!!!


Generally this forum provides a mix of support, encouragement, humor, sarcasm and tough love.

Its been a while since I've seen driver's so overwhelmingly show such disdain & it's just a matter of putting yourself in the pax shoes....which is rare.

Dogmatic religious chatter is out a pocket. This is one of the few times I thought "this person's got no business driving".


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I am not blaming pax for anything. This is only like the second or third time I had a complaint against me. I was just trying to get a feel for how the Uber system works and chances of deactivation. I do offer jello, water, aux cord, Pandora, Antelope Valley tour, downtown Salt Lake City, and Mormon brochures. I do carry a child seat and Mormon coloring books. I don't have anything to give for babies though. Not sure there is much demand for pacifiers by parents, but it's something to look into. Thanks for the suggestion.


Not to be rude but people probably think you are a crazy Mormon radical.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


I'll make a deal with you. You can spend the first half of the ride telling me why I should become a Mormon if I get to spend the second half talking about why you should become an atheist.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Why don't you stand out in front of the post office like the Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe cause people can walk away, your trapped in his car.

https://www.sltrib.com/artsliving/2...-to-help-my-passenger-avoid-the-cult-in-utah/

There is this lady trying to work against him. Even though she didn't understand what the person was saying.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Just an idea..

Refrain from starting or participating in conversations involving religion. Your 4.92 is great. It can evaporate very quickly.

Take the money you earn and donate it to your church. Bet your tips will go up too.

Everyone wins my friend&#8230;&#8230;.Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Capture and forced conversion by mormons. Sounds like fun. When can I play... I love to frustrate religious people with science and facts, and to free their minds of the toxic religious brainwashing. 

If you can successfully convert me, I promise to put on a pretty dress and go to church every Sunday, to sing louder than everyone else, (even if I'm off key and don't know the words) and I promise to quit using "colorful" language. Soooo Braxton, you up to the challenge?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You have to have at least 8 kids too Fozzie, all a year apart


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

You are more than unprofessional . You are holding innocent people hostage to your agenda . When you can prove the outlandish claims made by your or any religion then feel free to inflict them on others . Until then A to B safely .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Terrible feedback...... ditch the jello and bring out the big guns, gogurts


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I don’t think all this poking fun at the man is necessary. Or at least I see it quite childish on the part of the people on this forum. He gives out great stuff which is more than I can say for most. We as drivers are as cheap as the passengers. We’re in it to make money and riders are in it to save money. With all due respect making fun at him for giving out jello, children coloring books...etc Should not be received with disrespect.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

http://southpark.cc.com/clips/154244/garys-family


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would definitely 1 star. Youve gotten lucky so far, I wonder what'll happen to your rating when the winter bunnies show up for holiday from southern California. Ouch!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I don't think all this poking fun at the man is necessary. Or at least I see it quite childish on the part of the people on this forum. He gives out great stuff which is more than I can say for most. We as drivers are as cheap as the passengers. We're in it to make money and riders are in it to save money. With all due respect making fun at him for giving out jello, children coloring books...etc Should not be received with disrespect.


"Childish" is only ONE of the things "the people on this forum" have been called.
Someone coming here with a story, or complaint especially ... well, they gunna get a lot of everything. A rainbow of opinions. All of them right. 
I bet there's at least a thousand years of 'moving people for money' experience here. I've talked to people here who've done it with snowmobiles and pack mules and amusement park tramways. 
There is a variety here.
I am one of the nice ones, allow me to introduce myself ... I am UberBastid. 
I live to serve.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Maybe cause people can walk away, your trapped in his car.
> 
> https://www.sltrib.com/artsliving/2...-to-help-my-passenger-avoid-the-cult-in-utah/
> 
> There is this lady trying to work against him. Even though she didn't understand what the person was saying.


She's an amateur.


UBERPROcolorado said:


> Just an idea..
> 
> Refrain from starting or participating in conversations involving religion. Your 4.92 is great. It can evaporate very quickly.
> 
> ...


Donate money from Uber to the church? I could gather more money fundraising than ubering. Like I said the only reason to do this is to convert. Uber is a bad business plan.



OtherUbersdo said:


> You are more than unprofessional . You are holding innocent people hostage to your agenda . When you can prove the outlandish claims made by your or any religion then feel free to inflict them on others . Until then A to B safely .


It's all proven by the finding of the Golden Tablets. Can't get more hard evidence then that.



steveK2016 said:


> I would definitely 1 star. Youve gotten lucky so far, I wonder what'll happen to your rating when the winter bunnies show up for holiday from southern California. Ouch!


I have actually taken many Californians to the Temple District. One actually ended up converting, although she did have a Mormon boyfriend at the time. You would be surprised how many cities in California have large affluent and influential Mormon populations in them.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

What happens if you encounter a Jehovah's Witness while proselyting? I suppose this just popped into my head.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Braxton Beckette said:


> She's an amateur.
> 
> Donate money from Uber to the church? I could gather more money fundraising than ubering. Like I said the only reason to do this is to convert. Uber is a bad business plan.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the Los Angeles snow bunnies that'll rush in for the skiing not the Mormonism, like I said, you've just been lucky. It wont take many more complaints before Uber takes it seriously.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I don't think all this poking fun at the man is necessary. Or at least I see it quite childish on the part of the people on this forum. He gives out great stuff which is more than I can say for most. We as drivers are as cheap as the passengers. We're in it to make money and riders are in it to save money. With all due respect making fun at him for giving out jello, children coloring books...etc Should not be received with disrespect.


How can you not joke and poke fun when the man said his sole reason to Uber is to trap people in his car and try to route them to the temple district of his city and convert them to Mormonism? Granted they can ask for him to pull over and let them out but who would do that in a city they don't know and not know what area of the city they are in? They are pretty much stuck with this guy preaching and badgering them to go to the temple district instead of where they are intending to go. There is a time and a place for everything but Uber isn't a soliciting platform. Uber is a point A to point B non confrontational rideshare platform


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> How can you not joke and poke fun when the man said his sole reason to Uber is to trap people in his car and try to route them to the temple district of his city and convert them to Mormonism? Granted they can ask for him to pull over and let them out but who would do that in a city they don't know and not know what area of the city they are in? They are pretty much stuck with this guy preaching and badgering them to go to the temple district instead of where they are intending to go. There is a time and a place for everything but Uber isn't a soliciting platform. Uber is a point A to point B non confrontational rideshare platform


You know I don't want to argue this but it is curious to note that we are talking about professionalism and the comments I read are no better than what I would find in a zoo. You don't combat unprofessionalism with unprofessionalism. It's interesting that he does this but why insult the good he does? Like hand out jello and coloring books. Why insult the good or criticize it? Is he unprofessional in making it his priority to convert? Absolutely! At least in my opinion. So I would criticize that. Only God knows why people are making fun at the good he does and, as I see it, is humiliating and unprofessional at best. Not to mention he probably has a better rating than most of the "professionals" on this forum. From what I've read on a thread in ratings at least.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> What happens if you encounter a Jehovah's Witness while proselyting? I suppose this just popped into my head.


I guess we would have an interesting conversation. I would look forward to that. I hope it happens.


steveK2016 said:


> I'm talking about the Los Angeles snow bunnies that'll rush in for the skiing not the Mormonism, like I said, you've just been lucky. It wont take many more complaints before Uber takes it seriously.


Uber doesn't know what is going on half the time. I only have had a couple of complaints so far, including this one. I hear more about drivers getting deactivated for faulty Uber background checks then anything. I have gotten the skiers, including those from LA and I have never had an iusse with them. In fact they usually tip and are easy going because they are on vacation and enjoy learning about Utah culture, including its religion.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> How can you not joke and poke fun when the man said his sole reason to Uber is to trap people in his car and try to route them to the temple district of his city and convert them to Mormonism? Granted they can ask for him to pull over and let them out but who would do that in a city they don't know and not know what area of the city they are in? They are pretty much stuck with this guy preaching and badgering them to go to the temple district instead of where they are intending to go. There is a time and a place for everything but Uber isn't a soliciting platform. Uber is a point A to point B non confrontational rideshare platform


Uber is actually a great conversion platform.



Castaneda7189 said:


> You know I don't want to argue this but it is curious to note that we are talking about professionalism and the comments I read are no better than what I would find in a zoo. You don't combat unprofessionalism with unprofessionalism. It's interesting that he does this but why insult the good he does? Like hand out jello and coloring books. Why insult the good or criticize it? Is he unprofessional in making it his priority to convert? Absolutely! At least in my opinion. So I would criticize that. Only God knows why people are making fun at the good he does and, as I see it, is humiliating and unprofessional at best. Not to mention he probably has a better rating than most of the "professionals" on this forum. From what I've read on a thread in ratings at least.


Some people can only see the cup half full all the time, instead of seeing the good that exists.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> because they are on vacation and enjoy learning about Utah culture, including its religion.


For the record, while mormonism may be prevalent in Utah, it shouldn't be considered the culture or religion of Utah. Such arrogance is why so many people despise mormons.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> For the record, while mormonism may be prevalent in Utah, it shouldn't be considered the culture or religion of Utah. Such arrogance is why so many people despise mormons.


You obviously never been here. Mormons built Utah. It was actually our own independent state at one time. The capital building of Utah is filled with Mormon symbols and statues. There is a statue of Brigham Young right in the center of the capital building and it actually has prophet inscribed in it. I would rather display arrogance, although not a good trait than the ignorance that you are showing right now.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> You kind of lose some credibility there when you preach others your religion though, doesn't it? You're basically saying "You're wrong and I'm right".
> 
> Like the saying goes, "Religion is like a penis. It's great to have it, to enjoy it, and to be proud of it. But the minute you start to wave it around in people's faces and try to shove it down their throats, there's a problem".
> 
> There's a time and place for everything but an Uber car is definitely not either of the two for religious rhetoric.


---------------------

LOL !!! Interesting comparison.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Braxton Beckette said:


> You obviously never been here. Mormons built Utah. It was actually our own independent state at one time. The capital building of Utah is filled with Mormon symbols and statues. There is a statue of Brigham Young right in the center of the capital building and it actually has prophet inscribed in it. I would rather display arrogance, although not a good trait than the ignorance that you are showing right now.


You seem to have allthe answers and are confident that you can continue your tactic of recruitment without reprocutions.



Braxton Beckette said:


> my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


What was the point of coming here with this question if you feel you wont be effected by your unorofessionalism of recruiting pax for the Mormon church? You clearly dont want to listen to us, you know the best and feel untouchable.

Good luck


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> You obviously never been here. Mormons built Utah. It was actually our own independent state at one time. The capital building of Utah is filled with Mormon symbols and statues. There is a statue of Brigham Young right in the center of the capital building and it actually has prophet inscribed in it. I would rather display arrogance, although not a good trait than the ignorance that you are showing right now.


-----------

Mr. Beckette -- I see your future as being deactivated. Keep your opinions to yourself. No one is interested in listening to your over the top opinions. Pointing out that the pax is paying for you to take them to their destination. It does not include listening to you talk.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> You seem to have allthe answers and are confident that you can continue your tactic of recruitment without reprocutions.
> 
> What was the point of coming here with this question if you feel you wont be effected by your unorofessionalism of recruiting pax for the Mormon church? You clearly dont want to listen to us, you know the best and feel untouchable.
> 
> Good luck


Actually I just wanted to judge from answers the likelyhood of deactivation from what I received. From what I have read it seems to be nothing. I now don't even think it was an actual complaint. Probably one of those flags they click while they one star you. Nothing serious. At least that is how I am analyzing the stituation. Overtime in the future could it easy eventually turn onto deactivation? Maybe. If that day happens seems I will be converting via Lyft. Actually if it gets to the point that it seems I am towing the line of deactivation, I may just start handing out my refferal code to my fellow brothers and start my own ride share converting team.



KK2929 said:


> -----------
> 
> Mr. Beckette -- I see your future as being deactivated. Keep your opinions to yourself. No one is interested in listening to your over the top opinions. Pointing out that the pax is paying for you to take them to their destination. It does not include listening to you talk.


Yes they are paying me while I try to convert them. I don't do this for earthly rewards, but every once in awhile, earthly rewards do come by coincidence while doing a good deed.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

All I can say is that you're lucky you never had me in your car. I'd repeatedly pester the **** out of Uber until they permanently deactivated you.

Religion is best kept to yourself. If you want to preach, I'd suggest you become a mormon missionary and bother people on your own dime.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> All I can say is that you're lucky you never had me in your car. I'd repeatedly pester the @@@@ out of Uber until they permanently deactivated you.
> 
> Religion is best kept to yourself. If you want to preach, I'd suggest you become a mormon missionary and bother people on your own dime.
> 
> View attachment 275284


I did my missionary days already as all young Mormons have done. Those days are behind me. Now on to a whole world of potential converting with rideshare and app gigs. I am now thinking just me is not enough. I should start a team. I would even make money from the refferals as they did their conversion rides.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I did my missionary days already as all young Mormons have done. Those days are behind me. Now on to a whole world of potential converting with rideshare and app gigs. I am now thinking just me is not enough. I should start a team. I would even make money from the refferals as they did their conversion rides.


Whoever told you that sharing your faith was acceptable was lying to you.

Sharing your religion is like farting in the car after picking up a passenger. It may make you feel good, but it reeks and everyone is repulsed by it.

Keep your superstitions to yourself.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I feel bad for anyone trapped in the car with any type of zealot.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Whoever told you that sharing your faith was acceptable was lying to you.
> 
> Sharing your religion is like farting in the car after picking up a passenger. It may make you feel good, but it reeks and everyone is repulsed by it.
> 
> Keep your superstitions to yourself.


How do I know your not the one lying to me? Maybe the person who told you to keep your faith to yourself was lying? Anyways I am getting better and better at this converting thing and I plan to take it to new heights. Rideshare, app gigs, multi-level marketing. The opportunities could be endless if you think about it. Don't want to hear about Mormonism, don't go to Utah. Don't know how you would visit Utah and expect not to see or hear about Mormonism. It's like visiting France and being insulted by a taxi driver suggesting you go see a Catholic Cathedral. If you got upset about that, they think you are nuts.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Any driver -- or pax -- that tries to convert me to their brand of religion (or politics) during a ride?

*AUTOMATIC ONE-STAR RATING*, with a very direct and explicit written complaint that's designed to get them banned for life. I pull no punches.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> Don't want to hear about Mormonism, don't go to Utah. Don't know how you would visit Utah and expect not to see or hear about Mormonism. It's like visiting France and being insulted by a taxi driver suggesting you go see a Catholic Cathedral. If you got upset about that, they think you are nuts.


Big difference between hearing about Mormonism and being prosthelytized to. That is the difference. When I travel, I like to know some local stuff, but don't go pushing your religion down my throat. Immediate 1* and follow up complaint.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Braxton Beckette said:


> How do I know your not the one lying to me? Maybe the person who told you to keep your faith to yourself was lying? Anyways I am getting better and better at this converting thing and I plan to take it to new heights. Rideshare, app gigs, multi-level marketing. The opportunities could be endless if you think about it. Don't want to hear about Mormonism, don't go to Utah. Don't know how you would visit Utah and expect not to see or hear about Mormonism. It's like visiting France and being insulted by a taxi driver suggesting you go see a Catholic Cathedral. If you got upset about that, they think you are nuts.





Braxton Beckette said:


> How do I know your not the one lying to me? Maybe the person who told you to keep your faith to yourself was lying? Anyways I am getting better and better at this converting thing and I plan to take it to new heights. Rideshare, app gigs, multi-level marketing. The opportunities could be endless if you think about it. Don't want to hear about Mormonism, don't go to Utah. Don't know how you would visit Utah and expect not to see or hear about Mormonism. It's like visiting France and being insulted by a taxi driver suggesting you go see a Catholic Cathedral. If you got upset about that, they think you are nuts.


You mentioned taking things to new heights. You consider adding carrots to your jello the way most Mormons eat it?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Castaneda7189 said:


> You know I don't want to argue this but it is curious to note that we are talking about professionalism and the comments I read are no better than what I would find in a zoo. You don't combat unprofessionalism with unprofessionalism. It's interesting that he does this but why insult the good he does? Like hand out jello and coloring books. Why insult the good or criticize it? Is he unprofessional in making it his priority to convert? Absolutely! At least in my opinion. So I would criticize that. Only God knows why people are making fun at the good he does and, as I see it, is humiliating and unprofessional at best. Not to mention he probably has a better rating than most of the "professionals" on this forum. From what I've read on a thread in ratings at least.


This place to me is a lockeroom/water cooler/break room/ happy hour for drivers in the industry to get together and you expect it to be professional?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> You know I don't want to argue this but it is curious to note that we are talking about professionalism and the comments I read are no better than what I would find in a zoo. You don't combat unprofessionalism with unprofessionalism. It's interesting that he does this but why insult the good he does? Like hand out jello and coloring books. Why insult the good or criticize it? Is he unprofessional in making it his priority to convert? Absolutely! At least in my opinion. So I would criticize that. Only God knows why people are making fun at the good he does and, as I see it, is humiliating and unprofessional at best. Not to mention he probably has a better rating than most of the "professionals" on this forum. From what I've read on a thread in ratings at least.


Preaching and forcing religion on paying passengers is grossly unprofessional. Just because you share in his religious delusions doesn't mean that such is acceptable.

What I do when I'm driving is professional. What I do during my off hours on the internet doesn't need to be. Yeah, I am giving him shit about his beliefs, but he asked for opinions and I'm damn well not going to sugar coat my response.

As far as ratings, his ratings really are unusually high considering his abhorrent conduct. After a couple thousand rides my ratings are what they are... 4.93 on Uber and 4.99 on Lyft. Is that bad?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> After a couple thousand rides my ratings are what they are... 4.93 on Uber and 4.99 on Lyft. Is that bad?


If you were a radicalized militant Buddhist like me your rating would be higher


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> This place to me is a lockeroom/water cooler/break room/ happy hour for drivers in the industry to get together and you expect it to be professional?


I don't expect anything from the likes of you. Seeing most of your posts is enough to tell me. I mean, if you're on a thread that makes you anonymous, and how you reply is a sign of how you are then I really don't expect anything from you.

That means absolutely nothing. You have given me no proof that you are any better because of it. And I didn't assume that at all so quit the insinuations. Only by .02 and that's a huge leap forward? You would make no difference in a multi-variant graph.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I don't expect anything from the likes of you. Seeing most of your posts is enough to tell me. I mean, if you're on a thread that makes you anonymous, and how you reply is a sign of how you are then I really don't expect anything from you.


96%er

Btw here is my rating as you already jumped to the conclusion that its lower than the op


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Preaching and forcing religion on paying passengers is grossly unprofessional. Just because you share in his religious delusions doesn't mean that such is acceptable.
> 
> What I do when I'm driving is professional. What I do during my off hours on the internet doesn't need to be. Yeah, I am giving him shit about his beliefs, but he asked for opinions and I'm damn well not going to sugar coat my response.
> 
> As far as ratings, his ratings really are unusually high considering his abhorrent conduct. After a couple thousand rides my ratings are what they are... 4.93 on Uber and 4.99 on Lyft. Is that bad?


No, first off my friend learn to read the only language you probably know. Analyze what I wrote and don't respond based on pure emotion. I wrote about the garbage people are giving him for giving out jello and coloring books not about him preaching to others. Including yourself. But since you brought it up I believe in Jesus Christ and that does not make me delusional. Nor does it make the over 2 billion people around the world delusional. Nor Muslims, Buddhist...etc delusional which in themselves makes another 3-4 billion. In fact a belief in a higher order power far outnumbers and will always outnumber the, in your opinion "delusional." Why I believe in what I believe is my own but because of it don't call it delusional. Because your standard of delusional means that science was founded by delusional men and that's not true because I use science everyday. If that is your standard for sanity. You live in a time and place where you think mankind knows everything because we can see some billion light years away. You're like a flea who has jumped from a dog to another and says "now I truly know dogs don't exist." Mankind is similar, we know absolutely nothing. But you boast that you know any better than someone who has faith? I don't think that's crazy as much as you are for not believing in anything. We know so little and it scares me that you think we know so much. The arrogance of men at best. Knowledge truly hardens the heart.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> No, first off my friend learn to read the only language you probably know. Analyze what I wrote and don't respond based on pure emotion. I wrote about the garbage people are giving him for giving out jello and coloring books not about him preaching to others. Including yourself. But since you brought it up I believe in Jesus Christ and that does not make me delusional. Nor does it make the over 2 billion people around the world delusional. Nor Muslims, Buddhist...etc delusional which in themselves makes another 3-4 billion. In fact a belief in a higher order power far outnumbers and will always outnumber the, in your opinion "delusional." Why I believe in what I believe is my own but because of it don't call it delusional. Because your standard of delusional means that science was founded by delusional men and that's not true because I use science everyday. If that is your standard for sanity. You live in a time and place where you think mankind knows everything because we can see some billion light years away. You're like a flea who has jumped from a dog to another and says "now I truly know dogs don't exist." Mankind is similar, we know absolutely nothing. But you boast that you know any better than someone who has faith? I don't think that's crazy as much as you are for not believing in anything. We know so little and it scares me that you think we know so much. The arrogance of men at best. Knowledge truly hardens the heart.


I believe in things that can be proven. Religion is belief based on nothing but conjecture and blind faith. Religion can't be proven.

In the picture below, prove to me that the green car in the middle parking space doesn't exist. Same concept. You can't prove things that don't really exist.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I believe in things that can be proven. Religion is belief based on nothing but conjecture and blind faith. Religion can't be proven.
> 
> In the picture below, prove to me that the green car in the middle parking space doesn't exist. Same concept. You can't prove things that don't really exist.
> 
> View attachment 275318


I have and always will respect that. I cannot prove to you physically, materially that God is here. Just like I cannot prove to you that there is a car in that spot, in that case because there isn't. I simple need you to know that there are many examples in today's world that are taken as inferences and one main branch of that is science. For example black holes are not visible to the naked eye. Hawkins Saw that the planets going in elliptical motion had to be around something massive. He inferred about them and at the time many thought he was crazy and criticized his publishing's. Now we call those black holes. Well black holes in the scientific community there is a consensus that they exist because of their effects initially and now because we can detect radio waves but there are still inferences about them. A 5000 year old book that has withstood the test of time and still practiced by a monotheistic people. See to me that is real evidence, it has substance. It founded multiple nations. It's the most published and read in the world. For 5000 years. Everyone has different standards and I don't call people who don't believe delusional or offend them. I respect them because they are in this lonely blue marble just like me. To me, not everything has to be proven physically or with the eye. That is what faith is biblically

Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen." Hebrews 11:1.

This is exactly what I believe in. Why is that so delusional? I guess we can do something. Don't offend me by calling us delusional and I won't offend you. Mutual respect. Trust me, I'm not here to shove my thoughts into anyone but that offense of delusional did irk me. Because me and 5 billion others were called delusional. I am a man of faith and a scientist. I have no problem living with both and I have no problem practicing both. I am not content with God did it, I want to know how and I want to know why. Science is a tool I use to find just that. He made us inquisitive and it is in our very nature to ask and find out.

*"The day that you stop looking - because you're content God did it - I don't need you in the lab. You're useless on the frontier of understanding the nature of the world."*
- Neil deGrasse Tyson


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I also drive in Salt Lake City, I am not Mormon, but I am asked on a daily basis if I am, I explained I am not and that unfortunately I don’t know a lot about the religion. That usually stops the conversation right there. 

I NEVER EVER bring the subject of religion up, you never know who is getting in your car. I tell my pax about the zoo, the aquarium, Red Butte gardens, the history Museum, Thanksgiving point, there is so much to do and see in this city other than the Temple.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It wont take more than 2-3 people like us that would report you in a lenthly email to uber to get you pernamently deactivated, regardless of a 4.96 star rating. That's your answer, if its worth it to you, drive on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I
> 
> "Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen." Hebrews 11:1.


And THAT is exactly why I was not admitted to Seminary.
I asked questions.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Seriously? Do we really need to tell this guy that this is a bad idea? Sounds trollish to me.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Could be worse than one stars and professionalism complains. At least you're not trying to proselytize on North Sentinel island. Check your pax for bows and arrows.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> No offence intended here, but you say you're not doing it for the money, but as a conversion tool. Have you considered that you may be taking those rides away from other drivers in your area who do need the money?


Reported!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jcarrolld said:


> Seriously? Do we really need to tell this guy that this is a bad idea? Sounds trollish to me.


Hook Line & Sinker


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Instant 1 star from me. My beliefs are none of your damn business so get out of my face! I would also likely make some kind of fake report to Uber that you were running red lights and appeared intoxicated. This would get you de-activated, at least for a short time to save others from your offensive religious insults.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


*This is how much people hate being preached too*


----------



## Am called taxi (Jul 10, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Fancy a trip to the Sentinel Islands?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It wont take more than 2-3 people like us that would report you in a lenthly email to uber to get you pernamently deactivated, regardless of a 4.96 star rating. That's your answer, if its worth it to you, drive on.


Brick wall: you're beating your head against a brick wall. Sometimes we must realize our limitations. Good effort but, you're never going to reach this guy. He's determined to get deactivated.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Good luck repeatedly talking about religion and politics and not risking getting dinged or deactivated.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> Actually I just wanted to judge from answers the likelyhood of deactivation from what I received. From what I have read it seems to be nothing. I now don't even think it was an actual complaint. Probably one of those flags they click while they one star you. Nothing serious. At least that is how I am analyzing the stituation. Overtime in the future could it easy eventually turn onto deactivation? Maybe. If that day happens seems I will be converting via Lyft. Actually if it gets to the point that it seems I am towing the line of deactivation, I may just start handing out my refferal code to my fellow brothers and start my own ride share converting team.
> 
> Yes they are paying me while I try to convert them. I don't do this for earthly rewards, but every once in awhile, earthly rewards do come by coincidence while doing a good deed.


----------------

Your driving for Uber or Lyft are numbered. Why don't you quit now and stop embarrassing yourself. You read these responses and still do not understand. You will be deactivated !!!! It is not a matter of if, it is a matter of when.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Literally 99% of the time I expect to sympathize with the driver becuz AHole Pax

This is the 1%

Definition of unprofessional to drive uber to shove your religion down their throats

Like wtf dude?



daave1 said:


> I'm not here to offend, but we all know the cardinal rule when it comes to talking politics or religion... Just don't. From a passenger's perspective, they ordered an Uber to get from point a to point b, nothing else. I'm sure the complaint stemmed from them feeling like they were captive and couldn't simply say "no thanks" and walk away from the situation.
> 
> Take care and all the best.


Love when the 1st post is the perfect reply

You're absolutely right, however I love talking politics with pax whenever I can -- but only when I can tell we think the same way then it's fair game -- it's really easy to tell where someone lies politically based on their general way they see life


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Almost feeling like this is a troll post.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nothing wrong with planting seeds but once you see they are not receptive you just let it go and move on. 

Don't cast pearls before thy swine.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

*666*


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> View attachment 275315
> 
> 
> I don't expect anything from the likes of you. Seeing most of your posts is enough to tell me. I mean, if you're on a thread that makes you anonymous, and how you reply is a sign of how you are then I really don't expect anything from you.
> ...


Wow the coveted 2* I am amazed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

exnihilodrive said:


> Wow the coveted 2* I am amazed.


I am proud of my two stars. They are very rare, and difficult to obtain.
You gotta be real bad (drive on the sidewalk and drop a lot of F bombs), but not real, real bad (nobody hurt or injured, no blood on the sidewalk, no bent metal). 
I just had one of mine drop off ... gotta work on that.

When I was in college, I had a professor that was a real Dick (seriously, that was his name). It was Econ 3005, and was all calculus. He'd blow out half the class in the first week, on purpose. I got a D in it instead of an F because I threatened him with "I will be back until I pass this class. Every quarter till I pass. I'm younger than you - I will outlive you if I have to. So, you might as well learn my name. I am Chuck. See you tomorrow." I flunked every test. He gave me a D and I was tickled pink.
Went on a job interview and the interviewer was looking at my transcripts and noted the D. I told him "Don't pick on my D. I worked hard for that grade. I _earned _that D. I am proud of my D. I worked harder for that D than most of the A's you see there." He held up both hands and said, "Ok. Ok. Didn't mean to dis your D." LoL. Later I asked him about that and he said that was the main reason he hired me - because I defended my work, didn't hang my head and apologize; that and my overall GPA was 3.82 so he believed me.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing wrong with planting seeds but once you see they are not receptive you just let it go and move on.
> 
> Don't cast pearls before thy swine.


you're to nice. what you said is absolutely right, almost like a voice of reason.

but you can tell he doesn't even understand why he would be reported --- that he's way to extreme about it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I am not blaming pax for anything. This is only like the second or third time I had a complaint against me. I was just trying to get a feel for how the Uber system works and chances of deactivation. I do offer jello, water, aux cord, Pandora, Antelope Valley tour, downtown Salt Lake City, and Mormon brochures. I do carry a child seat and Mormon coloring books. I don't have anything to give for babies though. Not sure there is much demand for pacifiers by parents, but it's something to look into. Thanks for the suggestion.


Jello?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Jello?


It's a Mormon thing he said.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> My main goal is to convert people or at least drive them to the Temple District. I have a 4.92 rating and haven't had much iusses. I am not in their face. Complaint was from a woman from San Francisco who hated Mormon Church due to stance on homosexuality. Apparently her brother was an homosexual and AIDs victim(he had many other health problems too, not sure what actually killed him) who died around the time of California's Prop 8 passing. Witout getting more into the actual conversation she is what I would call a "one iusse voter" and was radical about that one topic and hated anything against it. It was heavily reported in the media that the Mormon Church funded Prop 8. So when she heard me suggest that she should check out the Temple District she went off. I tried to explain that Mormons have their own belief and respect others who differ in opinion but to no avail. Anyways this is the only reason I drive. It's not a business for me but a conversion tool.


You're trolling right? Gotta be


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Braxton Beckette said:


> How do I know your not the one lying to me? Maybe the person who told you to keep your faith to yourself was lying? Anyways I am getting better and better at this converting thing and I plan to take it to new heights. Rideshare, app gigs, multi-level marketing. The opportunities could be endless if you think about it. Don't want to hear about Mormonism, don't go to Utah. Don't know how you would visit Utah and expect not to see or hear about Mormonism. It's like visiting France and being insulted by a taxi driver suggesting you go see a Catholic Cathedral. If you got upset about that, they think you are nuts.


I wouldn't have an issue with you pointing out buildings which may be tourist attractions, but which are also religious. I like cathedrals and many other religious buildings because they're incredible pieces of architecture, and beautiful to boot. Many have historical significance. So if you pointed out whatever your equivalent of St. Paul's Cathedral, Köln Cathedral, Westminster Abbey etc. is I'm fine with that. I don't even mind you telling me the history of why it was built. But I don't want you to try to convert me.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> It's a Mormon thing he said.


Must be. Sounds like a way to get cleaning fees to me.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Sort of off topic but, I wish the Mormons would do something, anything, with Palmyra, NY other than that stupid pageant on the hillside every summer. It's the place where their religion was founded. It should be their version of Bethlehem with hundreds of thousands of pilgrims and tourists every year, and I should be giving Uber rides to scads of them from the hotels of Rochester. But alas its just a dead town most of the time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> you're to nice. what you said is absolutely right, almost like a voice of reason.
> 
> but you can tell he doesn't even understand why he would be reported --- that he's way to extreme about it


Extremists don't get it. They just don't - almost by definition.
Think of all the possible extremists there are out there: religious, racial, sexual, political .... prolly a couple of dozen more that I can't even think of right now.
Try to convince Bernie Sanders that freedom is good.
He doesn't get it any more than a Islamic Mullah understands we would allow a woman to drive a car, or get a job, or get an education.
Try to convince Rev Jeremiah Wright that I mean him no harm - even tho I am white and male.

Some things just need to be taken at face value.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Extremists don't get it. They just don't - almost by definition.
> Think of all the possible extremists there are out there: religious, racial, sexual, political .... prolly a couple of dozen more that I can't even think of right now.
> Try to convince Bernie Sanders that freedom is good.
> He doesn't get it any more than a Islamic Mullah understands we would allow a woman to drive a car, or get a job, or get an education.
> ...


yeah, you get it
i understand it too.

it's just fun to see this stuff that surprises you and be like ----- "WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT BRO"

feel me?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Extremists don't get it. They just don't - almost by definition.
> Think of all the possible extremists there are out there: religious, racial, sexual, political .... prolly a couple of dozen more that I can't even think of right now.
> Try to convince Bernie Sanders that freedom is good.
> He doesn't get it any more than a Islamic Mullah understands we would allow a woman to drive a car, or get a job, or get an education.
> ...


Freedom?

Freedom to do what? Work to make the rich richer...?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Freedom?
> Freedom to do what? Work to make the rich richer...?


If that's what you want to do, YES. That is freedom.
It IS the freedom to do what you want with your money and time.
Freedom.

(see what I mean folks? extremists _don't get it_.)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> If that's what you want to do, YES. That is freedom.
> It IS the freedom to do what you want with your money and time.
> Freedom.
> 
> (see what I mean folks? extremists _don't get it_.)


Choice? That or starve? I think YOU don't get it. Many people don't have REAL choices.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> If that's what you want to do, YES. That is freedom.
> It IS the freedom to do what you want with your money and time.
> Freedom.
> 
> (see what I mean folks? extremists _don't get it_.)


Who cares if I'm making 200k/year, if it's causing you to make 1 Million/year (even tho you gave me the opportunity / job) its gross injustice.

You call it freedom, i call it forced labor.

*Why should i be forced to work for my basic needs? I'm alive, i deserve those basic needs given to me and i should be able to do whatever i want.
Do you think our caveman ancestors had to wake up early and hunt all day for their food or die?

No, the animals came to them, killed themselves, then cooked themselves so that we could draw cave paintings or whatever we wanted.

How Dare You, ya bigot*



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Choice? That or starve? I think YOU don't get it. Many people don't have REAL choices.


lets go with that premise. FULLY.

All i want to know is, who owes it you?

Which individual, or by who's labor is OWED to you to provide you the basics.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Choice? That or starve? I think YOU don't get it. Many people don't have REAL choices.


Sure they do. We all do.
This is America.
I could have been a famous cardiac surgeon if I'd of worked hard and applied myself. My choice.
Good or bad, I have the freedom to make that choice.
How many people of varying races, genders, IQs, environments ... go on to become successful. I say that it is _everyone who really wanted to. _I learned as a young man that once I set my mind to do something, nobody can stop me. Nobody. It's a good lesson to learn to learn about yourself.

Stop blaming others for your failures. Life becomes much easier if you accept responsibility for your own decisions and carry on. It's nobody's fault but your own. 
It is the side effect of freedom. Good or bad, it is a side effect.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Who cares if I'm making 200k/year, if it's causing you to make 1 Million/year (even tho you gave me the opportunity / job) its gross injustice.
> 
> You call it freedom, i call it forced labor.
> 
> ...


Cavemen didn't hunt all day, come home and give 90% of the food to someone else who DID sit around all day doing nothing.

I'm done with this discussion. Where are the French peasants when we need 'em?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Cavemen didn't hunt all day, come home and give 90% of the food to someone else who DID sit around all day doing nothing.
> 
> I'm done with this discussion. Where are the French peasants when we need 'em?


That 90% you're just giving away

Someone had to get the food 
Make the food
Build your house 
Set up power lines 
Going on forever

Do you deserve those things for free?

Who's gonna build your free house and why?



UberBastid said:


> Sure they do. We all do.
> This is America.
> I could have been a famous cardiac surgeon if I'd of worked hard and applied myself. My choice.
> Good or bad, I have the freedom to make that choice.
> ...


This is truly what separates conservatives and liberals

Why I'm conservative

Truly so sad for the individuals that don't embrace this principal, and it goes hand in hand with blaming others and general envy/bitterness -- that is ironically portrayed as this righteous outlook

This debate will never end 
And at the end of the day it's just really pathetic so many live their lives with this mindset

I'm sure you agree, just liked what u said



UberBastid said:


> If that's what you want to do, YES. That is freedom.
> It IS the freedom to do what you want with your money and time.
> Freedom.
> 
> (see what I mean folks? extremists _don't get it_.)


Interested how u see it 
Don't think I'll ever fundamentally understand it.

What do u think motivates this scape goating, blame others, entitlement mentality?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What do u think motivates this scape goating, blame others, entitlement mentality?


Their parents.
I just wasn't raised that way.
Weakness is learned, it's not something that humans are born with.
Human beings are amazingly resilient, and adaptable by nature. Reliance and weakness has to be taught and enforced and reinforced.
No matter how much teachers, clergy or politicians tried - dad would quietly and carefully explain the error of their ways. Then he'd demonstrate. Then he'd leave me to make my own decision. By the time I was 14 years old it was obvious to me. 
That was a half century ago. Too late to change now. 
As Popeye was known to say, "I am what I am, and that's all what I am."


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Cavemen didn't hunt all day, come home and give 90% of the food to someone else who DID sit around all day doing nothing.
> 
> I'm done with this discussion. Where are the French peasants when we need 'em?


Umm actually yes they did as all tribes around the world have for centuries....giving and taking care of others less able are in our genes


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

My best advice is to go back to riding your bike around towns with another disciple of your faith like the Mormon young men do all over the country.  99.9% of the population does not want to hear about the Mormons, or Brigham Young and is not interested is whatever BS you are trying to pedal.

UBER is definitely not the place to talk about your beliefs to a captive pax that just wants to get to their destination and does not want to be brought to the Mormon Temple. IMHO, you should be deactivated.

Suggest you see the musical comedy "Book Of Mormon" it is very, very funny.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dauction said:


> Umm actually yes they did as all tribes around the world have for centuries....giving and taking care of others less able are in our genes


Oh, you are talking about others that are LESS ABLE. 
Now, that's a different situation all together - and not what we are talking about. 
But, good try to deflect.

I don't know anybody that preaches abandoning those who are mentally or physically infirm or unable to care for themselves. Do you?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Their parents.
> I just wasn't raised that way.
> Weakness is learned, it's not something that humans are born with.
> Human beings are amazingly resilient, and adaptable by nature. Reliance and weakness has to be taught and enforced and reinforced.
> ...


Powerful.

makes sense, probably most similar to you as well.

Mine was a bit different. I grew up in SoCal, everyone was a liberal, i legitimately thought it was only common sense to be a democrat, basically good vs evil.

But i was a conservative the whole time without knowing it, earned via sports.

You learn as an athlete you have to put the work in, you gotta work harder than you think you can if you want to get what you, to *only worry about the things you can control*, 100% personal responsibility, *No Excuses, Especially that *****ing/complaining is deeply frowned upon, you're just seen as a pu$$y, and it never helps, only hurts you.
*
quit the *****ing and put your nose to the grind stone.

*It doesn't get any more conserve than that, there's no better mindset to go through life with, and pity to those that wallow in their own sorrow. unfortunately so many do.

*
100% with you sir



dauction said:


> Umm actually yes they did as all tribes around the world have for centuries....giving and taking care of others less able are in our genes


Damn thats a GOTCHA right there.

Yeah no sir. Communism works great in tiny little tribes where you know everyone.
350 Million people living thousands of miles away from each other not so much.

Pay for your own $hit


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

Braxton Beckette said:


> My main goal is to convert people or at least drive them to the Temple District. I have a 4.92 rating and haven't had much iusses. I am not in their face. Complaint was from a woman from San Francisco who hated Mormon Church due to stance on homosexuality. Apparently her brother was an homosexual and AIDs victim(he had many other health problems too, not sure what actually killed him) who died around the time of California's Prop 8 passing. Witout getting more into the actual conversation she is what I would call a "one iusse voter" and was radical about that one topic and hated anything against it. It was heavily reported in the media that the Mormon Church funded Prop 8. So when she heard me suggest that she should check out the Temple District she went off. I tried to explain that Mormons have their own belief and respect others who differ in opinion but to no avail. Anyways this is the only reason I drive. It's not a business for me but a conversion tool.


It sounds like you are a one issue driver. How would you feel if you took an Uber ride which you are paying for and the driver was proselytizing witchcraft? They ordered the car for a ride, not a sermon. I think you need to get yourself a bicycle, black pants and white shirt and go door to door trying to convert people to Mormonism.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

jafi_112 said:


> It sounds like you are a one issue driver. How would you feel if you took an Uber ride which you are paying for and the driver was proselytizing witchcraft? They ordered the car for a ride, not a sermon. I think you need to get yourself a bicycle, black pants and white shirt and go door to door trying to convert people to Mormonism.


Sir, i know you're running 10 minutes late for your flight and all.

But let me tell you about Joseph Smith.

If such a thing happened to me, my head would either explode outta disbelief or i'd immediately start laughing my ass off like --- this dude can't be serious.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


Really? You don't understand why it has never been a good idea to try to force your religious beliefs upon other people?? Cut it out! Keep your religious beliefs TO YOURSELF!


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Literally 99% of the time I expect to sympathize with the driver becuz AHole Pax
> 
> This is the 1%
> 
> ...


I agree. If politics are injected into the conversation by a passenger, I try to remain neutral and in most cases try to steer the conversation out of politics, especially if their politics are not in agreement with my philosophy. But if it becomes clear that we think along the same lines, I have no problem fully engaging. After all that's exactly what the passenger wants! These situations usually result in better than average tips!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

If I'm ever in Utah, I'm going to take an Uber just to see if I can convince you to join the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If that's what you want to do, YES. That is freedom.
> It IS the freedom to do what you want with your money and time.
> Freedom.
> 
> (see what I mean folks? extremists _don't get it_.)





UberBastid said:


> Sure they do. We all do.
> This is America.
> I could have been a famous cardiac surgeon if I'd of worked hard and applied myself. My choice.
> Good or bad, I have the freedom to make that choice.
> ...


So...you set your mind to becoming a $15/hour glorified taxi driver? You should have stuck with the cardiac surgeon idea.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JBinPenfield said:


> So...you set your mind to becoming a $15/hour glorified taxi driver? You should have stuck with the cardiac surgeon idea.


Maybe. But, I didn't.

I had the FREEDOM TO DO SO. I did other things that at the time I thought was more important. My decision. 
I made my bed; I'm not going to try to convince the nearest Cardiac Surgeon that I should get a piece of what he makes because 'its only fair'. Screw that. HE earned it. HE earned the trophy wife, the new Porsche, the vacation world cruises. Not me.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I am not blaming pax for anything. This is only like the second or third time I had a complaint against me. I was just trying to get a feel for how the Uber system works and chances of deactivation. I do offer jello, water, aux cord, Pandora, Antelope Valley tour, downtown Salt Lake City, and Mormon brochures. I do carry a child seat and Mormon coloring books. I don't have anything to give for babies though. Not sure there is much demand for pacifiers by parents, but it's something to look into. Thanks for the suggestion.


This is a joke, right? Someone gets in your car on the way to a job interview. You say forget that and give them jello, a brochure, and a trip to the temple?SMH
I am very surprised that you have such a high score.



Braxton Beckette said:


> Yes, it is a very popular Mormon treat. I keep it in trunk in Tupperware and put it in cups with plastic spoons and it is always colored green, regardless of flavor, as is the Mormon tradition. Often they will ask why I serve jello or why is it dyed green if the flavor is cherry or strawberry, etc non green fruit. Opens up a great conversation starter about Mormonism.


This HAS to be a joke!!!!! You make the jello yourself and people actually EAT it????


----------



## Bear1976 (Nov 27, 2018)

Braxton Beckette said:


> I worked in Salt Lake City. I don't do Uber for money anymore. I use it to talk about Mormonism to tourists and businessmen from airport and try to reffer tourists to the Temple District. Which isn't hard to do, considering it's right downtown. Anyways I got a professional complaint recently, I think it was someone who got irrated with the conversation I was having. They said they hated Mormon Church. Anyways, my main concern is will this affect my status on Uber or is this just a meaniless scare tactic by Uber?


I usually end all hopes of someone trying to convert me. I call it a Scare Mo. It's an empty six pack of beer at my front door. Basically, stop talking religion.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Braxton Beckette said:


> She's an amateur.
> 
> Donate money from Uber to the church? I could gather more money fundraising than ubering. Like I said the only reason to do this is to convert. Uber is a bad business plan.
> 
> ...


If you want to convert people, I'd get a more believable religion.

Really? A religion based on a conman using a magic stone to decipher a language that no linguist has ever seen, let alone verified?

As stupid goes, Mormons give Scientology a run for their money - literally.


----------



## Bear1976 (Nov 27, 2018)

Jesus never stepped foot on U.S soil and he was not a white man.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> If you want to convert people, I'd get a more believable religion.
> 
> Really? A religion based on a conman using a magic stone to decipher a language that no linguist has ever seen, let alone verified?
> 
> As stupid goes, Mormons give Scientology a run for their money - literally.


 All religions are based on unbelievable claims .


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I had one whacko pax try to convert me to his church during a ride. According to him all this modern technology was the work of Satan and one of the reasons society has gone to hell. No internet,television,electronic games,and other gadgets allowed in his house. Guessing the smart phone in his hand he ordered the Uber with was an exception though for some reason.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bear1976 said:


> Jesus never stepped foot on U.S soil and he was not a white man.


wow
you must be REALLY old


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> All religions are based on unbelievable claims .


Was that somehow an amazing addition to the conversation and I completely missed it? I mean, my comment was fairly useless as well but at least mine had a hint at an argument...

I'd comment more specifically how I feel about your little addendum there but they delete my posts where I swear at people.


----------

